# Bose Acustimass 8 pin / 13 pin interchangeablity



## angelr (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi All, I have googled this subject several hours and I have combed several forums and I even call Bose, all to no avail. I have had a Bose lifestyle 5 system which uses an Acustimass 8 which has an 8 pin din connector. After 20+ year of service the base unit died. Not wanting to spend more than my ear merited I bought a base unit on ebay, but it was a acustimass 8 series II which has a 13 pin connector.

My question is: is there some/any way to get the newer base unit with the 13 pin connector to work with the Lifestyle 5 player whose cable ends in the 8 pin connector.

Thanks, angelr


----------

